# our last testing



## bluewaveschool (Dec 10, 2010)

We had one student last week test to go from white belt to yellow belt.  12 yr old kid, he was very nervous, but he had done well on the test, going to pass no problem.  Then came the Q and A panel...

First question he got pretty easy, the next question was 'What is the meaning of a white belt?'
Now, we have told them the meanings of the belts many times, the answer is 'Pure and without knowledge of TKD'.  He says 'Pure and without knowledge.'  The instructor that asked said 'Of what?'  Kid says the name of the white belt form.  We say no, without knowledge of what.  He goes 'Pure and without knowledge of (blank) Martial Arts school.'  The blank is to protect the ID of the belt factory he used to go to.  For about 10 seconds the whole panel sits there mouths open.  The kids dad is sitting in disbelief.  The whole class is sitting along the wall with a 'wtf' look collectively.  Finally the instructor that asked the question says 'I really hope so' and the whole panel, his dad and class just bust out laughing.  It took the kids 5 more tries to get it right.  We still passed him, though I think he peed just a little while standing there waiting for us to tell him.

Has anyone else had something crazy like that had when you were on a panel?


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 10, 2010)

A friend of mine asked a student who was testing for yellow belt, "Karate is a Japanese word that means..." She looked completely flummoxed, then drew her little 6 year old self up to her fullest height and said, "Sir! I don't speak Japanese, sir!" Yes, she passed.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 19, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> A friend of mine asked a student who was testing for yellow belt, "Karate is a Japanese word that means..." She looked completely flummoxed, then drew her little 6 year old self up to her fullest height and said, "Sir! I don't speak Japanese, sir!" Yes, she passed.


 

That's some funny stuff!


----------



## Flea (Dec 19, 2010)

I studied Russian in college, and the prof gave us partial credit on every quiz and exam if we answered a question with "Ya ne znayu."  "I don't know" is still a full sentence, and correctly worded.

:karate:

She wuz cool.


----------

